# Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture Worldtimer - Buying in HK



## flalji

Hi all,

A bit of background; I am originally from the UK, working for a bank in HK on a 6 month secondment (with 3.5 months to go) and live in Causeway Bay, which is surrounded by a swathe of watch shops.

Now, I am not a big watch aficionado and somewhat new to the horological world. Under pressure/guidance/advice from a friend, I have been somewhat keen to purchase a quality timepiece and, after some 'considerable' research (i.e. everyday, which is how I discovered this forum), I am willing (and enthusiastic) to commit to the FC Worldtimer (FC-718WM4H6 - the blue face with world engraving).

Now, part of my research was the cost. I have sourced this watch from several Frederice Constant Authorised Dealers both on the HK Island and in Kowloon sides and have discovered some fascinating variabilities in price.

Firstly, not all the AD stock this watch, but of the four or five that do, the Worldtimer currently starts at a respectable HKD 28,800 (despite recently having increased prices from HKD 27,000). This works out at approx. GBP 2,500 (given the poor GBP:HKD rates). This alone is better than any UK site I've seen carrying the watch (I think John Lewis has it for c.GBP 3,000 ??).

Secondly, I've come to learn, as with almost everything in HK, you need to bargain and then bargain again. This is when I've discovered the vast fluctuations in discounted pricing in the region. Almost any watch shop you go to, you ask the price, then ask "What's the price?" followed by "Ok, and what price will you give it to me?". This is where I usually start my discussions/negotiations.

I've been informed by local friends and colleagues that HK is a hot spot for the uber-wealthy mainland Chinese population to buy watches. They apparently buy HKD 150k + watches (Piaget, Breguet, Vacheron, etc) in quantity, in cash. I guess with rents so ridiculously high, this would justify their existence. (In context then, my purchase of the FC Worldtimer is relatively incomparable).

Anyway, I decided to compare the discounts for the FC Worldtimer available from the ADs. Ultimately (and rather surprisingly), the larger AD in Kowloon offered me smallest discount on the watch (contrary to my expectations) and were usually unwilling to budge (out of respect for these businesses, I have chosen not to name them). However, it was the smaller ADs (primarily on HK Island) that had some serious negotiating power. Add to that my "final offer" approach, I was more than satisfied with the prices offered (it came in at c. GBP 1,700 - significant savings over the UK prices I've seen).

I have committed to this purchase (and contemplating purchasing the Classics Manufacture too; FC-710MC4H6), but therein lies the issues I've faced.
When sourcing the Worldtimer, all the watches I've seen have what 'seems' to be a used strap. Again, I'm not a major watch person, but I'd like the watch to be brand new (since these are all ADs as shown on the FC website). The straps are usually creased, and seem worn (rubbed where they've been tried I assume). They don't seem to carry additional blue straps (else, I'd have bought it already. Subsequently, the straps for the Classics Manufacture (FC-710MC4H6) were pristine, as if they'd just been unwrapped; so no issues with this one).

One of the AD I spoke to on Saturday (from whom I was ready to buy) was very apologetic since she initially didn't have stock and sourced one from the distributor for me. This watch was in the same condition described above. She advised she will contact the distributor on Monday (today) for another watch and I am expecting her call today to advise whether she has been successful.

As mentioned, the price is very attractive, the watch moreso, hence I am committed to purchase. But since this is my first 'proper' watch, I expected a perfect product (not too much to ask - it is brand new after all). I've been looking at aftermarket straps in case she can't source a brand new one, but I'm typically an OEM person and prefer the product to be original.

I've seen a few aftermarket bands (as an example, I've seen this: http://www............com/pd2082436..._AND_search3_EQ_Steel_AND_{EOL}&categoryId=13), but, as mentioned, would like an original.

Let's see what the AD comes back with, but as I said, the price is awesome for this watch, just need the perfect band if the OEM one isn't sufficient.

That said, all in all, I think this is a stunning watch. The reviews (in my extensive research) have been exceptional; often the reviewer is left shocked at what is being offered (and for the price - the Hodinkee review comes to mind). Therein I would like to say thank you to the company for producing these stunning watches and wish them luck for the future.

Thanks for reading all. Let me know your thoughts.

Farid


----------



## BrentYYC

I wouldn't worry too much about the strap. I usually find that OEM strap quality leaves a lot to be desired, and typically upgrade my straps immediately to better quality aftermarket straps. If it bothers you that much, and you honestly think the strap is used, then ask for a further discount and buy a new strap, or ask if they will throw in a new strap (it never hurts to ask). You can easily find a better quality strap than the faux alligator OEM strap, for under $50.


----------



## flalji

BrentYYC said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about the strap. I usually find that OEM strap quality leaves a lot to be desired, and typically upgrade my straps immediately to better quality aftermarket straps. If it bothers you that much, and you honestly think the strap is used, then ask for a further discount and buy a new strap, or ask if they will throw in a new strap (it never hurts to ask). You can easily find a better quality strap than the faux alligator OEM strap, for under $50.


Hi,

Thanks. I will see what she can offer when I speak to her.
If I am to change the strap, what recommendations would you make? I'd be interested to hear people's thoughts on what would work with it.

Also, I noticed the watch has a buckle (as opposed to a deployment clasp). I've seen that these can be bought aftermarket (although it won't have the Cotes de Geneve). What are the general thoughts on clasp vs buckle?


----------



## BrentYYC

I recommend Di-Modell for high quality alligator grain calf straps. The Orlando, for example, is an excellent quality strap that suits a luxury watch and is also available in dark blue (if you want to stay close to the OEM color). They generally retail for around $45 USD. Of course, you could always upgrade from the alligator imprinted OEM strap to real alligator, but you'll be looking at around $150 to start, and prices go up from there.

I definitely prefer a deployant clasp. A generic single-fold or double-fold (butterfly) clasp will fit a standard buckle strap. I used to use double fold clasps, but after buying a few watches that came with single fold deployants, I now prefer the single-fold style because they are far quicker and less finicky to put on. Pretty much any online retailer that sells straps will also offer a choice of deployant clasps that will fit. If you happen to buy a "Breitling Style" deployant strap from somewhere (my personal favorite), it will require a special Breitling style deployant clasp due to its design. Again, any retailer of Breitling style deployant straps will also sell Breitling style deployant clasps.


----------



## flalji

Excellent. Thank you very much for your suggestions.


----------



## korneevy

Sorry posted by mistake, removed


----------



## flalji

Hi all,

Just to let you know, the AD sourced a brand new watch for me (and was stunning...as expected). I happily bought the watch last night.
See pics below.









I think it's absolutely stunning. Extremely pleased.


----------



## S2000

Beautiful! Congrats on a nice purchase...


----------



## flalji

Thanks S2000. I've had the watch a week now and have had several positive comments (mostly aorund the face and how the world time works). Feels great, size is perfect.

Very happy with the purchase.


----------



## TK-421

love that watch.


----------



## redmonaco

a thing of rare beauty, enjoy!!


----------



## ghibli

Thanks for sharing the experience. The watch is indeed stunning. FC has couple variations to the Worldtimer and I believe you pick the best one. I would also pick the one with the world map as well. I especially love the the classy and subtle way they present the map. The only flow I personal feel is lack of lume. It's a bit strange to have lume for numeral but not the hand.

This is the big advantage that the Alpina has over it.

Look forward to seeing a lot more photos, especially of the movement. Also, what's the water resistant rating?


----------



## ghibli

Hi. Also forgot to ask you, what was the final price. Would be great if you can PM me the name of the dealer (if not appro to post here as I'm not sure about the rule of the forum). I may swing by HK if the price difference between here and there makes sense. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TK-421

you have shots of the movement? buckle?


----------



## flalji

ghibli said:


> Look forward to seeing a lot more photos, especially of the movement. Also, what's the water resistant rating?


Hi ghibli,

The watch says water resistant to 5 ATM (I think that's 50 meters)


----------



## flalji

TK-421 said:


> you have shots of the movement? buckle?


Hi,

I will post more pics next week

Thanks


----------



## 12relojes

flalji said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will post more pics next week
> 
> Thanks


I own a Worldtimer. It worked for 30 days and it has spent the last four months at FC. The service is the worst service ANY company has ever given. No one can tell me where my watch is and when it will be ready. Their after sales manager Mr. Klumpp has been most unhelpful, no response to requests and Stoll & Co can't make headway with Geneva either. Buy anything else, just don't buy an FC.


----------



## FCGVA

12relojes said:


> I own a Worldtimer. It worked for 30 days and it has spent the last four months at FC. The service is the worst service ANY company has ever given. No one can tell me where my watch is and when it will be ready. Their after sales manager Mr. Klumpp has been most unhelpful, no response to requests and Stoll & Co can't make headway with Geneva either. Buy anything else, just don't buy an FC.


Dear 12relojes,

Could you please send me a private message for this. Thank in advance. Regards


----------



## Loco

I think you have a very beautiful watch and when I buy a FC it will be this one.

Enjoy the watch and welcome to the world of watch collecting.

Dean


----------



## kyodo

I am dissapointed with their customer service, didnt receive any replies from them too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mrwatchusername

flalji said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just to let you know, the AD sourced a brand new watch for me (and was stunning...as expected). I happily bought the watch last night.
> See pics below.
> 
> View attachment 1152654
> 
> 
> I think it's absolutely stunning. Extremely pleased.


Beautiful watch! How do you feel about the large date wheel? Does it prove to be a nuisance?


----------



## Sc00ter

Looking very very nice


----------

